# The Faint



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 22, 2010)

First off, there were exactly 666 topics in this board and I had to prevent this horrible number from remaining there.

Alright then. So, the Faint. Dance-pop. Really good dance-pop. Really freakin' amazing dance-pop.

I really hope I'm not the only person here who likes them.


----------

